# Does anyone know how to calculate signal attenuation on 2.4ghz stuff



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone know how to calculate signal attenuation on 2.4ghz and DB approzimations too.

Thanks.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Science project or are you just trying to get something to work??

Free Space Loss Calculation 

Free space is the best possible situation. You will have to deal with a entire slew of unknowns that you will need to make assumptions for. Multipath signal cancellation, humidity, co and adjacent channel interference, antenna efficiency, transmission line loss, horizontal separation, general ambient noise, aperture blockage, vegetation, wall attenuation values, aluminum siding attenuation values, and on and on!!!

Good luck. 

Chances are you will either forget to include a loss and or under estimate the loss or interference potential!

JamesO


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's a link to a useful report on the subject. http://www.stanford.edu/~eulffe/ee245/report.pdf


----------

